# My deformed DaYan ZhanChi torpedo(must see...) NVM, picture is not uploading



## hammerhead (Jul 10, 2011)

*My deformed DaYan ZhanChi torpedo(must see...)*

I found this little messed up piece AFTER MY ZHANCHI POPPED!
I tried my cube without the torpedo's, and I didn't like it. Popped on me quite a bit. I contacted Jeffrey about this, so hopefully I can get a replacement.

but... LOOK AT THIS THING! How did the assembly workers just DECIDE to screw someone over and put this in?!:fp

View attachment 1712


----------



## AustinReed (Jul 10, 2011)

> I found this little must up piece AFTER MY ZHANCHI POPPED!


You must be really fusturated


> but... LOOK AT THIS THING! How did the assembly workers just DECIDE to screw someone over and put this in?!


I see. 

Overall, cool story bro.


----------



## insane569 (Jul 10, 2011)

dude post a pic


----------



## hammerhead (Jul 10, 2011)

I can't figure out how to post it... help me out fellas ?


----------



## degenerat (Jul 10, 2011)

Just use ImageShack or other similiar site


----------



## Rpotts (Jul 10, 2011)

upload the pic to a website like tinypic then post the image using 
[ img ] the url of the site [ /img ] without the spaces.

lololol 

[ ATTACH=CONFIG]1712[/ATTACH]

is what he had at the beginning.


----------



## Andreaillest (Jul 10, 2011)

There's a picture like icon by the "globe" icon. Click on that and then paste the image url.
And cool story, bruh.


----------



## hammerhead (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks :] I'll remember that next time. But I sort of got it on the thread, so take a look


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jul 10, 2011)

hammerhead said:


> Thanks :] I'll remember that next time. But I sort of got it on the thread, so take a look


 
the picture still isn't working...


----------



## Nestor (Jul 10, 2011)

hammerhead said:


> Thanks :] I'll remember that next time. But I sort of got it on the thread, so take a look


 
Invisible piece?


----------



## hammerhead (Jul 10, 2011)

Seriously? You still can't see it? SCREW IT THEN! Not important anyhow.


----------



## izovire (Jul 10, 2011)

Someone wasn't paying attention when assembling eh?


----------



## Eric79 (Jul 10, 2011)

Gabe, this was from iCubeMart, right?


----------



## hammerhead (Jul 10, 2011)

Yep!


----------



## hammerhead (Jul 10, 2011)

The just replied to my email and are sending me a replacement piece


----------



## Eric79 (Jul 10, 2011)

Nice!


----------

